# You wouldn't feed your family dry food in a bag..



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

The stuff's still packed with veggies and rice but at least it's funny and perhaps help persuade the kibble crowd that dry food isn't a very natural diet for any creature. :biggrin:

Here's the video to the commercial if you haven't seen it already.

YouTube - Freshpet Select 30 Second Commercial 2010


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Haha.. that kid's face..

A couple of the comments are pretty bad though..


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Sadly, a lot of people do feed their kids and selves the equivalent of dry food in a bag. I know people who don't know how to "cook" if it doesn't come from a box, can or bag in the freezer section.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL thats pretty good.....I remember when that stuff first came out. It was when I was just starting raw...not as good as the "real" thing but MUCH better than Kibble IMO.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Sadly, a lot of people do feed their kids and selves the equivalent of dry food in a bag. I know people who don't know how to "cook" if it doesn't come from a box, can or bag in the freezer section.


thats me...which is why im not giving shane raw.

this freshpet looks interesting..do you guys thin its better than kibbl


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I saw that commercial the other day, loved it!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> thats me...which is why im not giving shane raw.
> 
> this freshpet looks interesting..do you guys thin its better than kibbl


But.. you don't have to cook raw? You just throw some meat in their bowl?

ETA: Oh and yeah, I do think it's marginally better than premium kibble.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> thats me...which is why im not giving shane raw.
> 
> this freshpet looks interesting..do you guys thin its better than kibbl


It's basically a meat, veggie and rice hot dog roll. Very expensive to boot.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

SamWu1 said:


> It's basically a meat, veggie and rice hot dog roll. Very expensive to boot.


so its not grain free..but would you rate it as being better than orijen since its potato and pea free and rice isnt terrible compared to corn


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

It's not pea free.

_"Freshpet® Select Chunky Chicken, Turkey, Vegetable & Rice Dinner is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for All Life Stages.

Chunky Chicken, Turkey, Vegetable and Rice DinnerProduct Information:
Ingredients:
Chicken, turkey, eggs, poultry liver, chicken broth, carrots, brown rice, peas, rice bran, carrageenan, salt, natural flavors.

Vitamins:
Choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, niacin, biotin, riboflavin supplement, manganous oxide, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid.

Minerals:
Calcium carbonate, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, niacin, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, thiamine mononitrate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite.
"_


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Why would you pay that much money for an inferior product when you can feed raw which is a million times better, and in my opinion just as easy. 

Rice and vegetables do not belong in a dog food! So why pay for them?

RC, raw food does not need to be cooked.. lol.


----------



## leelee (Nov 27, 2010)

“Let food be thy medicine and medicine be thy food.” Hippocrates.

If it's dried processed to death and stuffed in a bag, it's not food for me or my dog.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

that Hippocrates was a pretty smart guy ahahahahahaha


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Why would you pay that much money for an inferior product when you can feed raw which is a million times better, and in my opinion just as easy.
> 
> Rice and vegetables do not belong in a dog food! So why pay for them?
> 
> RC, raw food does not need to be cooked.. lol.


ive never been good at formimulating diets. you have organs, and other sheet to deal with when going raw. i can handle the blood, but the preparatin is over my head 

cast dont you feed kibble lol.^^^


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

There's really no preparing... Especially for the first few months. Feed meat with bones in it. Constipation? less bone. Diarrhea? more bone. A few months in, give em a little liver. lol


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> ive never been good at formimulating diets. you have organs, and other sheet to deal with when going raw. i can handle the blood, but the preparatin is over my head
> 
> cast dont you feed kibble lol.^^^


It's really not difficult. You do not have to measure stuff out, if you don't feel like it. If I give a 10 lb pork shoulder, I let him at it, pick it up after awhile, put it back in the fridge for next meal. I make sure that pork shoulder last 4 days, because he gets 2.5 lbs. a day. Or 3 days and 1 day fast;0) Than move onto turkey. Throw a 15 lb. turkey down and repeat. He will be eating turkey for 6 days straight. 4lb beef heart will last about 2 days. I never do any cutting. Give some organs a few days a week and over a month he gets a well balanced meal. I'm not into measuring or preparing meals. I eyeball everything. It worked when I did 100% raw and it works for kibble/raw diet. It's a lot less work too. I make him do all the cutting;0) It is more work bringing the meat into the house. It's almost 2.5 times the weight as dry food, since he gets a pound of dry food or 2.5 lbs. of raw a day.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I spend very little time prepping. Get a bulk package of meat, a box of ziplock bags and separate. Each day just pull one out of the freezer and give to the pooch. I do wash my hands after too. That's it!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I was worried it would be difficult at first, and time consuming, and it REALLY isn't. This is my first dog ever and I have been feeding raw since he was eight weeks of age. Definitely no more difficult than rotating different kibbles and doing transitions with that.. there is a bit of initial readup, and depending on the size of your dog, SOME prep and cutting depending on how you source your meat and how it comes cut up.. but overall, much much easier, much cheaper, and better in the long run. I know you worry about company's recalls, well, this way there is none. Everything is human grade, obviously much higher quality, and you know exactly what is in it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

RC....I think you need to give yourself a bit more credit. You can feed raw, its 1000X easier than feeding kibble.


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> thats me...which is why im not giving shane raw.


I too used to not be able to cook anything that didn't already come with step by step instructions, usually including a microwave as well. But after I started my dogs on a raw diet (which is very easy, by the way), I started looking more at what I was putting into my own mouth. 

Since switching to raw, I've been making more and more positive changes for my own diet and lifestyle. It's been hard work at times, but what isn't in life that's worthwhile? 

Don't discount yourself just because you *think* you don't have the ability. I bet you'd surprise yourself at what you're capable of accomplishing. :wink:


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Agree, it is easy. I fuss and fuss but it isn't necessary to do so. Once I hit on calculating a monthly shopping list things fell into place for me.

I rate whole naturally raised prey as the top food you could offer a dog. Whole rabbit, whole guinea pigs, feed through whole deer and the like. I just keep my eyes open, maybe more of this sort will come my way within my budget some time. No calculating organ percentages, no worrying about minerals and vitamins, no worry about bone content. No wait, I would get bored not using my calculator all the time.

Next would be the frankenprey stuff we feed. Once a few guidelines had been hammered into my thick skull it is easy.

Home made BARF would be a bit lower, gladly feed it if my dog needed to watch purine or oxalate content. Wonder if Max's gut would accept it, last veggie he ate went through unchanged. Canned pumpkin!

Properly balanced home cooked would be next. Not so hard, just mostly a variety of meats and put the bit of calcium in. Gladly feed it if my dog needed to eat cooked food.

Grainy home cooked would be next - hope I never have to go this low on my list.

Commercial raw would be next, not a fan of the high bone content and mixture of ingredients and concerns about storage and meat quality.

Canned would be next, start being concerned about the quality of meat. This Fresh Pet stuff probably is in this category too. Due to cost I doubt this would ever be fed here.

Kibble is by far last on my list and I won't be feeding it to my dogs. I am biased, I don't consider breakfast cereal as actual food for humans either!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> thats me...which is why im not giving shane raw.


Good lord, I hope you never have children. :twitch:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

JayJayisme said:


> Good lord, I hope you never have children. :twitch:


i hope you don't either, because if you did they would surely inherit your inevitably unavoidable bad attitude.


----------



## dogfresh4000 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey I just posted in a similar thread that I do feed my 2 boston terriers the grain-free line from Freshpet called Vital. My dogs absolutely love it. Clean bowl every time!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Some of those comments are ridiculous. How can there be so many stupid people in the world?

ETA: Comments on the video, that is.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Never underestimate the stupidity of people.... I had someone tell me I was being healthy when I was eating a pop tart for a junky snack once! I tell ya that floored me!

Its really not that hard to cook. Throw some stuff in a pan, add herbs and spices, and voila. Steak, roasts, and ribs are even easier..... And baked potatos in like 5 mins in the microwave, how hard is that?
I love having a mexican roomie, we've got our pico de gallo recipe perfected and she showed me how to make tacos without those junk filled seasoning packets.... its actually simpler to use real spices and it tastes soooooooo much better!

I just feel icky when I eat junk, I don't know how people live on it. And it is beyond easy to feed raw. Like stupid easy. Hand dog meat/rmb/organ.... seriously, how hard is that?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Cooking is super easy. I can make an excellent pumpkin cheesecake, home made (minus making the noodles although that is in the plan to learn) garlic chicken alfredo, pita bread pizzas with alfredo sauce & chicken & onions, pork chops, macaroni and cheese (with no box involved!), a broccoli, cheese, and crackers dish, and more. I'm 21... I used to HATE the kitchen. If I, at 21 can make a pumpkin cheesecake, anyone can learn how to cook!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Cooking is super easy. I can make an excellent pumpkin cheesecake, home made (minus making the noodles although that is in the plan to learn) garlic chicken alfredo, pita bread pizzas with alfredo sauce & chicken & onions, pork chops, macaroni and cheese (with no box involved!), a broccoli, cheese, and crackers dish, and more. I'm 21... I used to HATE the kitchen. If I, at 21 can make a pumpkin cheesecake, anyone can learn how to cook!


haha i'm in the same boat! except I'm 19 and I have a few other things I could add to the list LOL however I blame it on my greek/ dominican family for making freaking delicious meals ever since I can remember. it's hard NOT to want to home cook!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm an awful cook


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AWESOME part about raw is all you have to do is be able to chop, hack, rip, tear and cut!!:wink:


But I have to say, when I want to be, I can be a damn good cook!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Cooking is super easy. I can make an excellent pumpkin cheesecake, home made (minus making the noodles although that is in the plan to learn) garlic chicken alfredo, pita bread pizzas with alfredo sauce & chicken & onions, pork chops, macaroni and cheese (with no box involved!), a broccoli, cheese, and crackers dish, and more. I'm 21... I used to HATE the kitchen. If I, at 21 can make a pumpkin cheesecake, anyone can learn how to cook!


Never knew you were my age 

Anywho... I think anyone can learn to cook. I mean, there are soooo many recipes out there. It's still follow instructions!  And then once you are comfortable with that you can get creative! I thought I couldn't bake, then I made my own chocolate chip cookies from scratch.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> *Never knew you were my age *
> 
> Anywho... I think anyone can learn to cook. I mean, there are soooo many recipes out there. It's still follow instructions!  And then once you are comfortable with that you can get creative! I thought I couldn't bake, then I made my own chocolate chip cookies from scratch.


HAHAHHA, yep, we are ALL right around the same age!:wink: You, Me, Jess, and Tiffany(Huginn!) :thumb:


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm 21 too and now I'm embarrassed to say that I had microwave noodles for dinner . Granted, I don't usually sink THAT low, it's final exam week...

There are certain things I cook a lot (especially eggs!) but it's rare that I try to make something new . I get discouraged easily...there are so many times that I look up a recipe and then it doesn't come out like I wanted. So I never try it again. I'm trying to get better .

I CAN bake, though!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

swolek said:


> I'm 21 too and now I'm embarrassed to say that I had microwave noodles for dinner . Granted, I don't usually sink THAT low, it's final exam week...
> 
> There are certain things I cook a lot (especially eggs!) but it's rare that I try to make something new . I get discouraged easily...there are so many times that I look up a recipe and then it doesn't come out like I wanted. So I never try it again. I'm trying to get better .
> 
> I CAN bake, though!


Well like I said, when I *want* to cook I can do it QUITE well!LOL Last night we had cheese casadias, made by the husband!LOL

And I dont like baking, for the most part, at all!LOL
Husband makes cookies, brownies, etc.....but I would just rather tell my Mum what Im hungry for and wait for a care package within the next 2 weeks!!!!LOL :lol:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I had sauteed veggies with a meat sauce- yum! It's my alternative to pasta.. LOL. I LOVE to cook. It's one of the most important life skills imo, cooking and eating healthy and leading a healthy lifestyle.. so important.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I absolutely love cooking... and sometimes baking. 

I'm better at cooking, but I do make/bake some AWESOME homemade Apple Pie Cookies. Picture for proof :tongue:


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm 21 also. I'm not a terrible cook, but my fiance, is AMAZING! If not for him, I fear I would have like hamburgers or something every night!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Speaking of homemade stuff... :tongue: After I get back from my walk, I'm going to attempt to make some homemade chocolate chip pancakes for lunch today. LOL. I've been craving some chocolate chip pancakes forever and my mom finally got some chocolate chips the other day... I hope they turn out good :biggrin:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm 24! 


I'm going to bake Christmas cookies for the Santa picture event I'm demoing on Saturday. But they will be store bought dough :-X


My kitchen is too small to do any serious baking/cooking. I literally have no counter space. None.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'm 19. Forgot we were sharing ages here :tongue:


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

You guys are making me feel old at 29! My husband and i both love to cook and I think we're both good at it, but the only baking we do involves bisquick:redface:. I always loved that comercial, even though at the time i did feed my dog dry food out of a paper bag.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i can cook a mean grilled cheese  but i have to use the george foreman 


meggels said:


> I'm an awful cook


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

and i would feed my faily food in a bag..i live off of dominoes lol.


leilaquinn said:


> You guys are making me feel old at 29! My husband and i both love to cook and I think we're both good at it, but the only baking we do involves bisquick:redface:. I always loved that comercial, even though at the time i did feed my dog dry food out of a paper bag.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

biancaDB said:


> haha i'm in the same boat! except I'm 19 and I have a few other things I could add to the list LOL however I blame it on my greek/ dominican family for making freaking delicious meals ever since I can remember. it's hard NOT to want to home cook!!


Hahaha. I got married not knowing how to cook but a few months prior my hidden chef (albeit untrained) instinct kicked in and I LOVE cooking! I hate cooking the things that Nick and I eat on a daily basis though. It's mostly just boxed or canned stuff so I don't really see that as cooking. I like the elaborate stuff. I never grew up with fancy meals so this was all new for me  I have plenty of other things I can add to the list as well. Hahaha



swolek said:


> I'm 21 too and now I'm embarrassed to say that I had microwave noodles for dinner . Granted, I don't usually sink THAT low, it's final exam week...
> 
> There are certain things I cook a lot (especially eggs!) but it's rare that I try to make something new . I get discouraged easily...there are so many times that I look up a recipe and then it doesn't come out like I wanted. So I never try it again. I'm trying to get better .
> 
> I CAN bake, though!


Never fear! Us self proclaimed chefs eat microwave noodles too. Hahaha. Last night I had Cambell's soup from a can that I just ate straight from the can... I didn't even bother to microwave it... It's very rare that I get to make anything elaborate. We don't have the extra money to spend on ingredients for homemade meals. I'm thinking of getting a crockpot though...



meggels said:


> I'm 24!
> 
> 
> I'm going to bake Christmas cookies for the Santa picture event I'm demoing on Saturday. But they will be store bought dough :-X
> ...


Oh, please.  NO ONE has a smaller kitchen than my little closet of a kitchen! Hahahaha. We have a large apartment with this tiny kitchen... Ok, you know what, that's a lie. The kitchen is a decent size. It's the severe lack of counter space. I think they, quite literally, forgot that kitchens are supposed to have counters. It's ridiculous. I have never seen a kitchen built as poorly as ours.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Oh, please.  NO ONE has a smaller kitchen than my little closet of a kitchen! Hahahaha. We have a large apartment with this tiny kitchen... Ok, you know what, that's a lie. The kitchen is a decent size. It's the severe lack of counter space. I think they, quite literally, forgot that kitchens are supposed to have counters. It's ridiculous. I have never seen a kitchen built as poorly as ours.


I love unremodelled houses that were built before the 1940s. Kitchens and bathrooms were not a top priority back then. I can live with a bathroom that has two square feet of floor space, and a kitchen which, after you put a toaster and a coffee pot on the counter, has no more room 

The house i live in now actually has a tiny bit of counter space - room for the coffee pot, a radio, and two cutting boards. one for us, one for the dogs. And a tiny bit to spare to make a sandwich. I am in heaven!!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I challenge you to a tiny kitchen dual! Go snap a picture! LOL


I live in a 450 sq ft studio apartment, so everything is pretty tiny. My bathroom is so narrow, it's a good thing I can leave the door open since I live alone, otherwise I'd get claustrophobic! 


The studio across the hall is nicer, wish I had that one! It's got enough room for a bedroom area and a tv room area with a couch. And her kitchen is much larger as well. Much better layout. BUT, for some reason, there's a dip in the flooring that means whenever we get water in our basement of the complex (we are the two basement studio apts), she gets some flooding in her apartment in the bathroom and closet, and I don't. So I'm not sure what the better trade off is....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

This is my kitchen lol










The stove/fridge is one wall and then you can see the wall on the right/where it leads into the bedroom area. And where I'm standing is the other entrance into it from the hallway/bathroom/closet area. I'd say it's about 6 ft x 5 ft.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You win. Hands down.

Better that than water, though.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

We grew up in a RV, my Mum had the "counter space" that they design for weekend getaways(she would have LIKED to have as much counter top and storage as you have Meg), to make pies, pastries, breads, cakes, 5 course meals, and more on for her family of 5, with the "rv" sized(smaller then apartment) oven, fridge, freezer and sink. I think SHE wins, seeing as how she is the BEST cook/chef Ive ever had the pleasure of eating from!!

So ya....the excuse of a "small kitchen" makes me LAUGH until my side hurts thinking how that person doesnt know what small is!!!:wink:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

geez, you think your kitchen is small??? check mine out... (this photo was taken whilst building, obviously lol it looks a little nicer in there now :tongue










I only have a measley 20 ft of bench space... :heh:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> We grew up in a RV, my Mum had the "counter space" that they design for weekend getaways(she would have LIKED to have as much counter top and storage as you have Meg), to make pies, pastries, breads, cakes, 5 course meals, and more on for her family of 5, with the "rv" sized(smaller then apartment) oven, fridge, freezer and sink. I think SHE wins, seeing as how she is the BEST cook/chef Ive ever had the pleasure of eating from!!
> 
> So ya....the excuse of a "small kitchen" makes me LAUGH until my side hurts thinking how that person doesnt know what small is!!!:wink:


oy vey. 


:-/


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh.. I'm 23 lol. Our kitchen is big BUT has no real useable space. Tons of emptiness. When we buy our house a nice kitchen is a top priority.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Oh.. I'm 23 lol. Our kitchen is big BUT has no real useable space. Tons of emptiness. When we buy our house a nice kitchen is a top priority.


I'm 23 too :biggrin: yeah the kitchen originally had about half the space I created, but I changed the plan to have a biiiiggggg long bench, and added the overhead cupboards - plenty of useable space and storage space too :thumb: it also originally had a very small pantry cupboard to the left (you cant see it in the photo) so I turned that into a broom cupboard with shelves on one side for appliances, and added the walk-in-pantry you can see on the other side of the kitchen.. and somehow, I still seem to need more space haha


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

meggels said:


> This is my kitchen lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You win. Hahahaha! That sucks. I'm sorry your kitchen is so inconvenient. You could TOTALLY still make some good food in there though! Just get some ingredients and just go for it. You'd be surprised at what you can do with a tiny kitchen. Have you ever seen Take Home Chef? They guy goes home with people he meets at the market and he works in a different kitchen every time. Some of the kitchens are physically too small for 2 people to fit into but he and the person he is cooking with always succeeds in whipping up a multiple course meal


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

xellil said:


> You win. Hands down.
> 
> Better that than water, though.



That's what I figured too, flooding and wet carpets would annoy me...


I can't wait for when I will live in a big apartment though 

My bathroom is probably the smallest/worst in terms of space....










Sink is to the left.

BUT, I will say, for a studio, I have great closet space (1 walk in and two regular closets).


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> You win. Hahahaha! That sucks. I'm sorry your kitchen is so inconvenient. You could TOTALLY still make some good food in there though! Just get some ingredients and just go for it. You'd be surprised at what you can do with a tiny kitchen. Have you ever seen Take Home Chef? They guy goes home with people he meets at the market and he works in a different kitchen every time. Some of the kitchens are physically too small for 2 people to fit into but he and the person he is cooking with always succeeds in whipping up a multiple course meal



Yeah, I need to learn  Baking is really more of a pain, with having to mix batters and shiz. Cooking isn't so bad.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, all you really need is a small food prep area. You really should learn to cook, Meggels.. it's so fun and it's much better to eat homemade food than boxed/frozen.. we never make boxed meals anymore!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Event hough I can cook we hardly ever do. I wish we did more but Nick sometimes comes home in the middle of the night and is often gone for dinner. That's why I think a crockpot would be beneficial for us because it's kind of one of those things that you can eat a meal from at any point. I could eat at dinner time and he could eat a hot meal when he got home too.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Event hough I can cook we hardly ever do. I wish we did more but Nick sometimes comes home in the middle of the night and is often gone for dinner. That's why I think a crockpot would be beneficial for us because it's kind of one of those things that you can eat a meal from at any point. I could eat at dinner time and he could eat a hot meal when he got home too.



I'm buying one after xmas! I LOOOOOVE those. Omg, I love making a certain recipe called Angel Chicken in there. And chicken and dumplings!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> I'm buying one after xmas! I LOOOOOVE those. Omg, I love making a certain recipe called Angel Chicken in there. And chicken and dumplings!!!!


Where would you sit a crock pot?? i have to admit I have had some small kitchens, but I have never seen a kitchen so small. 

Now the bathroom - I have lived with bathrooms that small. i have one right now that has a slanted ceiling so if you are a fellow you still have to sit. The second one is a little bit bigger - at least we can stand up in it.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

We hardly use ours! A great thing to do is every week, try something new be it a meat, veggie etc for cooking.. I recently discovered I LOVE brussels sprouts.. YUM! Also how I discovered my love of tuna steak, though it's expensive..


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

xellil said:


> Where would you sit a crock pot?? i have to admit I have had some small kitchens, but I have never seen a kitchen so small.
> 
> Now the bathroom - I have lived with bathrooms that small. i have one right now that has a slanted ceiling so if you are a fellow you still have to sit. The second one is a little bit bigger - at least we can stand up in it.



I wold keep it in a closet or under the sink or something and then put it on the stove I think. It would be okay to sit on the stove while it cooks right?


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> I absolutely love cooking... and sometimes baking.
> 
> I'm better at cooking, but I do make/bake some AWESOME homemade Apple Pie Cookies. Picture for proof :tongue:



Those look AMAZING. Where did you find the recipe???

I love to cook, but law school stresses me out so much that I now have a personal relationship with the pizza delivery guy. :tongue: I'm procrasta-baking some shortbread tonight though! 

(And, since it seems to be important, I'm 24)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh yes, I guess stove would be fine. DIdn't think of that.

I don't know why everyone doesn't love brussel sprouts. They are my favorite veggie.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> We hardly use ours! A great thing to do is every week, try something new be it a meat, veggie etc for cooking.. I recently discovered I LOVE brussels sprouts.. YUM! Also how I discovered my love of tuna steak, though it's expensive..


I hardly use my crockpot too, I have a few meals I do in there (lamb shanks and beef silverside, but thats about it!). But Linsey introduced me to this website, and I'm determined to use it more now - A Year of Slow Cooking


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Hayley *And Linsey*. Bookmarked that, will have to try those out when I do get mine!


Here's my FAVORITE slow cooker recipe, everyone I've shared it with has looooved it too:

Crock Pot Angel Chicken Recipe - Food.com - 163705


Funny cause I hate hate hate cream cheese, and mushroom anything, but my mom served this to me and I was in loooove.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Oh yeah, I'm 19. Forgot we were sharing ages here :tongue:


hahaha wooo same age! :biggrin1:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've gotten quite a few recipes from the 365 Crockpot blog thing-y. One of our favorites is kind of from there, but we switched it up a bit and it is seriously DELICIOUS. I suggest everyone try it :tongue: Here is the recipe:

*Cheesy Bacon Chicken:

-Chicken of your choice (we use either Chicken Tenderlions or Breast cutlets)
-1/2 cup Ranch
-1/4 cup Buffalo Wing Sauce (Texas Pete Buffalo Wing sauce is the best, imo!!)
-Shredded cheese
-Bacon/Bacon bits

Put chicken in crock-pot. Mix ranch and buffalo wing sauce together, then pour over chicken. Add cheese and bacon to the top (and everywhere in between ). Cook on high for 3-4 hours (it really depends on how fast your crock-pot cooks, ours usually is done in 3.5 hrs) or on low for 6 hours.*

Everyone who I've made it for (or who I've given the recipe to and they've made it) has said it was so good :biggrin:

And - wow at some of those tiny kitchens! I'm always complaining about how I don't have enough counter space and I have quite a bit to work with... now I feel bad, lol. Please excuse the mess... haven't quite finished cleaning from supper tonight.











BoxerParty said:


> Those look AMAZING. Where did you find the recipe???


Here it is! The dough-part is very time consuming, but once you get going it is a breeze and they are SO worth it!
apple pie cookies | smitten kitchen


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> *Cheesy Bacon Chicken:
> 
> -Chicken of your choice (we use either Chicken Tenderlions or Breast cutlets)
> -1/2 cup Ranch
> ...


yummmmmmm that sounds soooooo gooooddddd!!! do you serve it with pasta or anything, or just on its own? and is ranch just ranch dressing? "Ranch" isn't something we really eat here in Australia haha but I'm pretty sure there is ranch dressing in the sauce aisle at the supermarket :tongue: Not sure if we have "buffalo wing" sauce but I have found a very nice BBQ rib sauce - would that be similar? I'm gonna give this recipe a go next week :biggrin:

ETA: We should probably get the mod's to take the last half of this thread out and put it in a new thread in the general talk section, because it is quickly becoming a recipe corner hehe


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> yummmmmmm that sounds soooooo gooooddddd!!! do you serve it with pasta or anything, or just on its own? and is ranch just ranch dressing? "Ranch" isn't something we really eat here in Australia haha but I'm pretty sure there is ranch dressing in the sauce aisle at the supermarket :tongue: Not sure if we have "buffalo wing" sauce but I have found a very nice BBQ rib sauce - would that be similar? I'm gonna give this recipe a go next week :biggrin:
> 
> ETA: We should probably get the mod's to take the last half of this thread out and put it in a new thread in the general talk section, because it is quickly becoming a recipe corner hehe


Yes, it is just ranch dressing! :biggrin: You can also use hot sauce instead of buffalo wing sauce, I just prefer the buffalo wing sauce... it has a better taste! haha

We usually serve it with mashed potatoes, green beans and a salad. The juice it makes tastes soooo good on the mashed potatoes, but that may just be my family and we may be weird :tongue:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I hardly use my crockpot too, I have a few meals I do in there (lamb shanks and beef silverside, but thats about it!). But Linsey introduced me to this website, and I'm determined to use it more now - A Year of Slow Cooking


...Linsey keeps talking about how convenient her crockpot has been on facebook and that's kind of what got me thinking too! Hahaha. i bookmarked that site for future use.


----------

